# Engineer Master II Diver Worldtime Photos



## robattopper

The Engineer Master II World Timer arrived today, and spent the afternoon under the lights. We tried to show pictures that would help answer the following questions.

1. How dressy is the Rubber strap, and how does it look when placed next to a Ball Leather strap? 
2. How does the actual dial size look when compared to a Engineer Master II Diver 42mm? 
3. How's the Lume?

One of these will be traveling to Samanator who will do a more analytical review, but for now I hope you guys enjoy the pictures.

*Basic Watch Shots. *














































*The Rubber Strap*



















Rubber strap Compared to a 21mm Ball Leather Strap. Can you quickly tell them apart? 









*
Steel Bracelet Model vs. 42mm Master II Diver*




























*Lume Shot *


----------



## dmunz

Hmm, not to thrilled about the caseback art, but everything else looks cool. It will be interesting to see how readble the 24 ring is in the dark.

Thanks for the pictures.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## samanator

I was kind of bummed out to hear the white did not ship yet. The hope is the possible all white dial version for the US may be the reason. No one is certain or is not telling. It is suspicious that the Swiss site has the white with the outer black ring and the US site talks about the white dial but has no pictures. Fingers crossed. The rubber strap looks very cool, I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## AJ Brown

I have to admit that I was not keen on this one after the first pictures were released from Basel. I thought the dial was too busy and that the area devoted to actually telling time was too small.

Then I came across an article on this 1950 Breitling Unitime Worldtime



And this Girard-Perregaux ww.tc










and I started to appreciate the genre a little more. Add to that the legitimate depth rating that Ball has given this watch and the use of tubes (I like the colors and the back-lit numbers on the internal bezel) and this one has grown on me rather quickly. I'd say it's approaching short-list status.

Looking forward to more whristshots and reviews


----------



## roberev

samanator said:


> The rubber strap looks very cool, I can't wait to see it in person.


I _really_ like the new strap too! I was going to get a Kodiak strap for my 44mm Aviator until I heard about this new "leather look" rubber strap from Ball. I think I'm getting this strap now.

I kinda like the caseback, with that big mono-fin (or whatever it's called) that Nery is wearing. It took me more than a few seconds to figure out what it was though.

Rob


----------



## dmunz

roberev said:


> I _really_ like the new strap too! I was going to get a Kodiak strap for my 44mm Aviator until I heard about this new "leather look" rubber strap from Ball. I think I'm getting this strap now.
> 
> I kinda like the caseback, with that big mono-fin (or whatever it's called) that Nery is wearing. It took me more than a few seconds to figure out what it was though.
> 
> Rob


Yeah, Caplan just explained it to me. I thought it was a guy on a rock raising his arms to the heavens. 

Looking at it as a top-down view of a diver in the water with a big fin makes more sense. I still don't really like it, but it I get it.

Of course it is the front of the watch that matters. 
And that looks very good. :-!

FWIW
DLM


----------



## otown

Just got this baby today form our favorite AD and i have to say its a lot nicer in the flesh than the photos. It somehow loses a little 'business' on the wrist and looks and feels substantially more expensive than its pricepoint. Not overwhelmed by the caseback but thats always just gravy to me anyway. I particularly like the backlit nombers on the bezel and the larger dimensions on this one. 
Overall another top notch offering from Ball.


----------



## scottw44

great photos Rob. I leave my guitar for my art. Only good with lume shots. These are great pics!


----------



## otown

Gratuitous wrist shot b-)


----------



## dmunz

This is a really big watch.

Here are some quick comparison shots with my point&shoot camera. The watch on the left is an Orient World Timer with the same kind of 24-hour inner ring as the Ball. The watch on the right is my EHC GMTI (yes, with a bezel job b-))


----------



## HockeyBrand

Very cool Rob, thanks! :thanks

I concur, looks massive in relation to the Emii Diver. And no I can't tell the Rubber "stitched" strap apart from the leather. |>


----------



## samanator

Thanks to Scottw44 I had the chance to view both dial setups and try them on both the strap and the bracelet. On the bracelet this things must be very close in weight to a Spacemaster. The bracelet is very nice, but it is not the new thing. The strap has many properties that we Anonimo fans love about their great Kodiak straps. It really has a leather feel to it and is a little on the stiff side at first. I had to give it a sniff to confirm the great vanilla smell to be sure it was rubber. Ball was wise to go to a 22mm which I hope is a trend that continues with their watches. This is one of those watches that is very hard to capture accurately in pictures. If you don't like it you probably will when you see it in the steel. If you like it you will probably love it in person. I was set to buy the black but after the view I think I will like white more. My reason is simple, while the black looks more integrated as a whole the white is easier to read the time on. We did a little test at Starbucks and this was what we discovered. Both of us were right on the line between the two. Each has it's attributes that make it very hard to decide. If you can I suggest taking an hour and see how you feel after that.


----------



## scottw44

Great seeing you Michael. It is always a pleasure to talk watches with you. Thanx for the coffee and snack too:-!

Let us know what you decide and congratulations on rounding out the collection for now. You have some great pieces!


----------



## dmunz

Looking at this thing more and more, I think they could knock out the dive timer part of the outer ring, put it in a smaller, dressier case and have a real winner for the world travel set. As I said, this is a really big watch. If they could fit the Ball guts into an Aribic or Cleveland Express case...

Now I'm not dissin the Diver, it is a winner. I just think the next one should be a little smaller and more formal.

And I'm still hung up on the art. I really don't get engraving "Official RR Standard" on the bottom of some guy's swim fin. :roll:

FWIW
DLM


----------



## exxondus

I love the new rubber strap that looks like a leather strap!!

but the dial is a bit too bz for me. When I am diving, why do I want to keep track of all those GMTs?


----------



## samanator

exxondus said:


> I love the new rubber strap that looks like a leather strap!!
> 
> but the dial is a bit too bz for me. When I am diving, why do I want to keep track of all those GMTs?


Your same argument could be made for a Chronograph Diver. Why would you need it when diving? Reason is humans can only stay down so long so they may have other things they are doing with their time. I think a rugged water proof World Timer gives Ball a watch no one else has and at a fraction of the cost of the others that have true tracking world timer functions. This also shows that Ball is starting down a path towards a in house movement. Think about it quit a few in house movements are build offs of ETA bases. It would be cool if it was all in house, but this is a good step in that direction.

As I said above the white dial gives the optical illusion that makes the watch section pop out more for easy reading IMO. This is why I chose this color.

I could not see this movement in a smaller case. There is just too much that needs to be printed on the outer dials. Making it smaller would require the watch dial to be scaled down to a 18-19mm size. My guess is even when this goes in the Trainmaster it will need to be a 44mm. If you want a smaller Ball world timer look to the previous World Timer model that had the manual outer bezel.


----------



## hamilton314

For a Bracelet fan, I sorta like the leather strap.


----------



## dmunz

samanator said:


> <snip>
> 
> I could not see this movement in a smaller case. There is just too much that needs to be printed on the outer dials. Making it smaller would require the watch dial to be scaled down to a 18-19mm size. My guess is even when this goes in the Trainmaster it will need to be a 44mm. If you want a smaller Ball world timer look to the previous World Timer model that had the manual outer bezel.


Take a look at the photo roberev posted on the other forum:










That's the one I want!

FWIW
DLM


----------



## roberev

I hope that this Trainmaster World Time becomes a reality.

What I _really_ hope is that by the end of this year I will have either this Trainmaster, the recently announced Trainmaster Brotherhood of Railroad Trainmen Heritage, or a white-dialed Royal Blue (based on the new 21st Century case and movement) on my wrist.

Rob


----------



## exxondus

samanator said:


> Your same argument could be made for a Chronograph Diver. Why would you need it when diving? Reason is humans can only stay down so long so they may have other things they are doing with their time. I think a rugged water proof World Timer gives Ball a watch no one else has and at a fraction of the cost of the others that have true tracking world timer functions. This also shows that Ball is starting down a path towards a in house movement. Think about it quit a few in house movements are build offs of ETA bases. It would be cool if it was all in house, but this is a good step in that direction.
> 
> As I said above the white dial gives the optical illusion that makes the watch section pop out more for easy reading IMO. This is why I chose this color.
> 
> I could not see this movement in a smaller case. There is just too much that needs to be printed on the outer dials. Making it smaller would require the watch dial to be scaled down to a 18-19mm size. My guess is even when this goes in the Trainmaster it will need to be a 44mm. If you want a smaller Ball world timer look to the previous World Timer model that had the manual outer bezel.


Agree with your point. But then again, the chronograph feature does not shrink the dial or make it look out of proportion just to have the feature placed in. In this case, the dial actually got a bit out of proportion with the busy inner bezel that kinda give the optical illusion that its overwhelming on the dial are that tells time.

The trainmaster worldtime on the other hand looks more propotioned. it doesnt look like the bezel area is so much more elongated as compared to the time portion of the dial. i.e. imagine buying a lcd where the borders is 50 cm thick and the LCD is only 100 cm in diameter. kinda looks weird. Now on the other hand, you have a LCD that is 100cm in diameter and the borders only being 10-15cm thick. Now that is a different ball game. The idea is, which portion is the more crucial crux of the watch? The time telling portion, or the different zones, and for what activity.

Anyway its subjective. you have those that like it and those that don. I really don see any way to change this point tho 

cheers and peace out.


----------



## putnam dan

yes please!!


----------



## samanator

dmunz said:


> Take a look at the photo roberev posted on the other forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one I want!
> 
> FWIW
> DLM


Notice how the dials, date window and many other things do not fit and overlap. The outer ring has been cut so the bottom of the text is cut off. Robrev and I have discussed this and believe it is an early prototype. To make it fit as I said the case would need to be bigger or things will need to be shrunk down down which would make it hard to read and crowded. I'm guessing this is a 43mm case. Could you really see this being shrunk down to a 38mm? So this illustrates my points. I love the dial and the mini Officer hands on this with the SS second hand. I hope they make it to the final version if it is produced.


----------



## scottw44

That pic is purported to be the leaked design of a Trainmaster World Timer, rumoured to be coming down the pike.


----------



## scottw44

scottw44 said:


> That pic is purported to be the leaked design of a Trainmaster World Timer, rumoured to be coming down the pike.


I am told it is very raw indeed and several months away.


----------



## scottw44

*Wristie and Deskie*


----------



## rubberlogic

*Re: Wristie and Deskie*

i love it!!! :-!


----------



## samanator

scottw44 said:


> I am told it is very raw indeed and several months away.


Scott thanks for confirming our belief that this is a prototype. Since it was not up to Balls high standards this was the only answer.


----------



## Bruce-YVR

dmunz said:


> Looking at this thing more and more, I think they could knock out the dive timer part of the outer ring, put it in a smaller, dressier case and have a real winner for the world travel set. As I said, this is a really big watch. If they could fit the Ball guts into an Aribic or Cleveland Express case...
> 
> Now I'm not dissin the Diver, it is a winner. I just think the next one should be a little smaller and more formal.
> 
> And I'm still hung up on the art. I really don't get engraving "Official RR Standard" on the bottom of some guy's swim fin. :roll:
> 
> FWIW
> DLM


The caseback... I guess its a tribute to Nery's FIN 

Bruce


----------



## samanator

Thanks for this picture. I've been trying to find a photo that this is based on since it just seems like the fin is not connected to the person in the right place. 

Kind of funny that I have had more conversations about the case back then about the world timer function. From those that have them how is this working for you? It would be nice to have a photo essay on how to read this?


----------



## Bruce-YVR

samanator said:


> Thanks for this picture. I've been trying to find a photo that this is based on since it just seems like the fin is not connected to the person in the right place.
> 
> Kind of funny that I have had more conversations about the case back then about the world timer function. From those that have them how is this working for you? It would be nice to have a photo essay on how to read this?


Well... of ALL the pics etc. that I have seen with the World Time, my goodness Ball dropped the ball ( ha ha ha ) on the case back. It is pretty brutal interpretation of Nery...

On the "flip" side ( ha ha ha again ) it is the FRONT that counts :-d

Bruce


----------



## Bruce-YVR

samanator said:


> Thanks for this picture. I've been trying to find a photo that this is based on since it just seems like the fin is not connected to the person in the right place.
> 
> Kind of funny that I have had more conversations about the case back then about the world timer function. From those that have them how is this working for you? It would be nice to have a photo essay on how to read this?


Just a quick photo with a few pointers on Scott's pic.

Bruce


----------



## samanator

Bruce-YVR said:


> Well... of ALL the pics etc. that I have seen with the World Time, my goodness Ball dropped the ball ( ha ha ha ) on the case back. It is pretty brutal interpretation of Nery...
> 
> On the "flip" side ( ha ha ha again ) it is the FRONT that counts :-d
> 
> Bruce


The discussions I've been privy to have been quit humorous as to what people think is going on back there.


----------



## OILMAN

stunning!!!


----------



## samanator

Some of the white dial from Rob and some of mine also showing a comparison to the Orient 300 45mm Saturation diver:


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Hi guys, sorry to dig out this thread. I was wondering how does this modified 2893 for this Ball Diver worldtime function? Does the 24hrs ring move accordingly and can be adjusted to 1hr increment?

Pls shed some light. Thank you in advance.


----------



## samanator

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Hi guys, sorry to dig out this thread. I was wondering how does this modified 2893 for this Ball Diver worldtime function? Does the 24hrs ring move accordingly and can be adjusted to 1hr increment?
> 
> Pls shed some light. Thank you in advance.


The WT ring is set and moves thought out the day based on where you put the reference. It is set to the hour and does not work for time zones that are less than an hour. Setting instructions are in the reference area and also a PDF version of the Ball manual can be downloaded from the Ball web site.


----------



## ~tc~

Actually, it kind of works for half hour time zones, you just have to go halfway between the marks


----------



## mick arthur

~tc~ said:


> Actually, it kind of works for half hour time zones, you just have to go halfway between the marks


Agree, or you can adjust the rotating bezel to account for the half hour difference, but if you're like me, you'd prefer to have the bezel set to zero (i.e. London at the top) unless you're diving or timing something.


----------



## ~tc~

I have local time (Chicago) at top. The fact that 0 is at 3:00 keeps my OCD in check (mostly)


----------



## mick arthur

My OCD centers (literally) around the minute hand lining up properly on the markers. It is amazing to me when I see a watch ad where the minute hand does not line up properly with the seconds hand position. Here's an example PATEK PHILIPPE SA - REF. 5146/1G-001.

My world time disc is about 5-10 minutes slow, but I have not invested too much time to date trying to correct it. I guess that will be my next project...


----------



## bg002h

mick arthur said:


> My OCD centers (literally) around the minute hand lining up properly on the markers. It is amazing to me when I see a watch ad where the minute hand does not line up properly with the seconds hand position. Here's an example PATEK PHILIPPE SA - REF. 5146/1G-001.
> 
> My world time disc is about 5-10 minutes slow, but I have not invested too much time to date trying to correct it. I guess that will be my next project...


Lol...I thought I was the only one!


----------



## marcusjchid

I bought the original black faced one with the rubber strap just before Xmas, lovely watch, got loads of watches but this gets more than a fair share of wearing time.

I googled it after buying and found that it won the 00/24 Watch World magazine Watch of the Year 2011 in upto £2,500 category


----------

